# Sheephead Smackdown



## Donnie24

After having some pretty goodluck sheephead fishing last weekend at bob sykes we decided to hit it again saturday. Well we got out there about 7 in the morning an loaded the yaks in the water. Loaded with fiddlers an some shucked oysters from how patties we ready to put a hurting on them. My buddies sister an boyfriend meet us out there too. Well let me tell you it didn't take long an we were bowed up. We tied off to the inside the pilings an got up where the channel is (yes I know its illegal, I'll get to that later). We started by chumming them by scraping the barnacles off the sides an pilings with a shovel an it didn't take long to get me fired up for the next 6 hours we stayed in the same spot we put about 25 fish in the cooler between all of us. For some reason on the side we were on they were tearing the fiddlers up more then oysters. Well at about 3 my buddies sister an boyfriend left an we moved to the other side. Well on that side they were only touching oysters. After pulling up a couple more an the sun going down fwc decided to roll up. They were pretty cool an asked us to get down an come out by them. They already had one boat that was tied up to the pilings next to them. Well long story short my fishing license expired 2 months ago an I was just thinking I need to get a new one two weeks ago but didn't get it, tisk tisk. Well he decided to give me 70$ ticket an me an my buddy a warning for being on the pilings. Well the 70$ ticket wasn't really a big deal at the time after the beating we put on them. Had about 5+ 20in biggest being 23in an 17 sheephead between just me an buddy. His sister an boyfriend had around 15.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Some of those are studs.


----------



## panhandleslim

Way to spank that ass! 

Were you tied to the fender pilings or the bridge pilings or pile caps?

He treated you pretty good. Only about 60% more than the price of the license. Course you still have to buy the license if you want to fish again. 

What did he say the law was about tying up there. We all know you shouldn't be tied in between the fenders. You must have 'sorta' been legal since he didn't give you a ticket.


----------



## Donnie24

panhandleslim said:


> Way to spank that ass!
> 
> Were you tied to the fender pilings or the bridge pilings or pile caps?
> 
> He treated you pretty good. Only about 60% more than the price of the license. Course you still have to buy the license if you want to fish again.
> 
> What did he say the law was about tying up there. We all know you shouldn't be tied in between the fenders. You must have 'sorta' been legal since he didn't give you a ticket.


We were tied to the fender pilings, we wernt inside the channel we tied off inbetween a bridge piling an the fender if that makes sense an were in kayaks. He said its illegal to be tied off to the bridge/pilings in any way. An that we were trespassing on DOT property by standing on the fenders an that if he were to call DOT they'd want them to put us in cuffs an take us to jail. An said that DOT dosent have to post "No Tresspassing" signs for it to be illegal or something. An he wrote us warnings for being on the fenders.

We were tied off were the green dots were an the yellow is all boardwalk you can walk on


----------



## panhandleslim

Like I said, he treated you pretty good. No license but you got to keep your fish and violation of DOT rules that have landed people in jail and you just got a warning. If you had been in the channel, it would have probably been a ticket with a cost associated. Don't know how long the law has been about you not tying to, even bridge pilings. Probably a post 9-11 thing. It may be to prevent really heavy stuff from tying up to them. 

Got to agree that you should stay out of the channel but if you are just tied to a bridge piling with a kayak, I don't think the bridge is in any danger unless you are a 'kayak sapper'. Being behind the fender could also be a danger to you. You probably noticed the big gouge in the south side bridge fender. A barge probably did that and if you were behind it when that kind of thing happened, you would be a bug on the windshield if you were caught between that fender and the pile cap on that bridge. 

A lot of people are fishing off those pile caps and I once ran into a guys line, at night, that was fishing in the channel off the pile cap under the Barrs Bridge at Innerarity Point. Could be construed as a hazard to navigation.


----------



## panhandleslim

By the way....nice job with the Google Earth. You got skills.


----------



## Fisherdad1

I'm not surprised that there was an issue about getting out on the catwalk, but the tying up being illegal is something I would like to see in writing. I had heard, post 9/11 that you could not tie up, so for years I didn't. Then I heard on this forum that this was bunk and that no such rule existed. You can NOT tie up to aids to navigation (bouys, etc) but no rule that I have seen on bridges. I was skeptical, but started tying up occasionally. I was checked by marine patrol last year at Sykes. he checked my license and fish. All was in order, he wished me a good day and left without mentioning any issue with being tied up. Certainly not official and I'd still like to see the rule.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## Scruggspc

I'm not sure on the bridge thing either. Might have been trying to scare the younger generation with "jail time".


----------



## CCC

Not trying to discount your photo at all, actually just curious, but it looks photo shopped ? Like the front of the table closest to the camera what looks like just a head stuck to the side of it, and the fish you guys are holding look like they are copied and pasted to your hands, is it just the way I am looking at it ?????? And the guy with the scale, the scale looks like it is several inches behind the fish ?


----------



## eym_sirius

I can't speak to the issue of photo authenticity except to say that I've had pictures in some of my articles (I write freelance for outdoors magazines) that appeared photoshopped, but weren't. I'll see one of my editors this week and I'll ask him about why real photos look photoshopped. He'll probably say - "It's technical".


----------



## CCC

Yea, wasn't making any accusations, just looked kind of weird.


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup: WoW :thumbsup: You all did it up RIGHT! :yes: nice!:notworthy:


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> Not trying to discount your photo at all, actually just curious, but it looks photo shopped ? Like the front of the table closest to the camera what looks like just a head stuck to the side of it, and the fish you guys are holding look like they are copied and pasted to your hands, is it just the way I am looking at it ?????? And the guy with the scale, the scale looks like it is several inches behind the fish ?



Just give them credit. You cant say "I was just wondering. It looks weird" when you have all this stuff negative feedback about the photo. 

I would understand like 1 discrepancy, but you find 3?

Maybe your avatar is photoshopped


----------



## CCC

Justin618 said:


> Just give them credit. You cant say "I was just wondering. It looks weird" when you have all this stuff negative feedback about the photo.
> 
> I would understand like 1 discrepancy, but you find 3?
> 
> Maybe your avatar is photoshopped


PROPS FOR THE FISH. I made it CLEAR SEVERAL TIMES I was just wondering why it looked weird. It's ok Justin No need to fight on a Monday bud I was just curious, relax breathe, my apologies to you if I offended you, and to the guys that caught the fish, but it doesn't seem I have offended them. SORRY AGAIN JUSTIN, PLEASE accept my heart felt apology.


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> PROPS FOR THE FISH. I made it CLEAR SEVERAL TIMES I was just wondering why it looked weird. It's ok Justin No need to fight on a Monday bud I was just curious, relax breathe, my apologies to you if I offended you, and to the guys that caught the fish, but it doesn't seem I have offended them. SORRY AGAIN JUSTIN, PLEASE accept my heart felt apology.


 Lol. I'm ok over here. I'm just saying. The table did look weird to me at first, but it's just a big sheepie under a few others. 3 discrepancies is just saying you don't believe it. That's all. But good catch and good luck CCC


----------



## CCC

That's why I was REAL CAREFUL to choose my words wisely for anyone with thin skin that might get offended. Be careful, it would seem if you get a scratch you might bleed to death lol.


----------



## Justin618

CCC said:


> That's why I was REAL CAREFUL to choose my words wisely for anyone with thin skin that might get offended. Be careful, it would seem if you get a scratch you might bleed to death lol.




Lol. No, I don't have thin skin whatsoever. I just found the post to be a little odd. You called out the pic, but was just wondering. It's all good


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

Great job on the fish. Yes, it is illegal to tie off to the fenders, it has to do with impeding navigable traffic in legal channels. There is also a law about anchoring in a channel. And as far as walking on the fenders,unfortunately it's a homeland security thing. However, if you just hang on to the fenders, its my understanding that you can do that and won't be cited. Great job on the sheepies again.


----------



## Donnie24

CCC said:


> Not trying to discount your photo at all, actually just curious, but it looks photo shopped ? Like the front of the table closest to the camera what looks like just a head stuck to the side of it, and the fish you guys are holding look like they are copied and pasted to your hands, is it just the way I am looking at it ?????? And the guy with the scale, the scale looks like it is several inches behind the fish ?


It's deffinetly not photoshopped man haha. I'll put up another picture an he had the scale hooked on the gill so that's why it probley looks like that.


----------



## Chapman5011

CCC said:


> That's why I was REAL CAREFUL to choose my words wisely for anyone with thin skin that might get offended. Be careful, it would seem if you get a scratch you might bleed to death lol.


I have noticed that with the digital high def pixels that cameras have today can do some cool things with pictures. 
I have noticed the same type issue when taking still shots with my gopro. If you adjust the distance from what you are taking a picture of, you can get different pictures of the same picture. Highlighting certain aspects of the picture you did not see with the other pictures. 

That's for CCC's defense on what he was seeing on your picture. 

On the ticket thing, I usually bash their ticketness.
Props for them to give you a warning on something they could have wrote you a ticket for. And yes you did deserve a ticket for the no license. But the warning instead of a ticket would have been more money. So he did you a deed.
And let you keep the fish that may have been photoshopped. (J/k). ref-CCC

Good catch........


----------



## CCC

Yea maybe it is the "Depth" thing Chapman


----------



## Chapman5011

I noticed that the pic was zoomed in from the second pic. So yea, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Donnie24

Chapman5011 said:


> I have noticed that with the digital high def pixels that cameras have today can do some cool things with pictures.
> I have noticed the same type issue when taking still shots with my gopro. If you adjust the distance from what you are taking a picture of, you can get different pictures of the same picture. Highlighting certain aspects of the picture you did not see with the other pictures.
> 
> That's for CCC's defense on what he was seeing on your picture.
> 
> On the ticket thing, I usually bash their ticketness.
> Props for them to give you a warning on something they could have wrote you a ticket for. And yes you did deserve a ticket for the no license. But the warning instead of a ticket would have been more money. So he did you a deed.
> And let you keep the fish that may have been photoshopped. (J/k). ref-CCC
> 
> Good catch........



Yea and I'm fine with the ticket cause I thought about it 2 weeks ago an was gonna hold off but hey it is what it is. Plus it was 20mins till dark an we were on our yaks with no lights so they may have been why he was lenient cause he didn't have time to write me my warning only my ticket then he told us to go cause it was almost dark.


----------



## Jason

That is a mess of good work!!! Way ta get em!!!


----------



## CB541

Very nice!! I believe I gave yall a few fiddlers when I was heading in. They were definitely biting good. Chris


----------



## Donnie24

CB541 said:


> Very nice!! I believe I gave yall a few fiddlers when I was heading in. They were definitely biting good. Chris


Yep man that was us haha. I had my buddy take me hot spots on his alumacraft after that an I got 5 dozen, after going through 4 dozen haha.


----------



## cobe killer

good job on some fine convicts!!!!!
we tie to the 3 mb "legs"all the time during king season and the FWC has been by several times and has never said a thing to us about it. sometimes there would as many as 8 boats tied off. ???


----------



## Donnie24

cobe killer said:


> good job on some fine convicts!!!!!
> we tie to the 3 mb "legs"all the time during king season and the FWC has been by several times and has never said a thing to us about it. sometimes there would as many as 8 boats tied off. ???


Thanks man an the boat that he had stopped first before us when they were leaving they asked if they could tie off to the piling instead of the fender an they said no?


----------



## Redtracker

Donnie24 said:


> It's deffinetly not photoshopped man haha. I'll put up another picture an he had the scale hooked on the gill so that's why it probley looks like that.
> View attachment 239866


Is it me or did i miss something in English Grammer class about the use of "an"....


----------



## pompano67

Well I don't know anything about photoshop, but that's a stack of fish...great job!!!


----------



## Donnie24

Redtracker said:


> Is it me or did i miss something in English Grammer class about the use of "an"....


You sound like my mom....


----------



## Butler879

I saw y'all up there, but didn't see the yacks. I was wonder how the hell you got up there!


----------



## Butler879

What kind of rig were you using? Carolina?


----------



## Donnie24

Butler879 said:


> What kind of rig were you using? Carolina?


8lb leader tied with an Albright knot to braid small j hook an a nice size split shot.


----------



## weedline

some people are way to peranoid. who the hell would talk about being stupid for not having a valid license and then put up a photoshoped pic of sheepshead of all things. i think some of the people on here are more jealous of others catching a mess of fish than u would be if u found your wife with another guy get over it.nece catch guys


----------



## parrothead

Very nice catch. Hope they cooked well for you. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## baldona523

Nice fish. Guys tie up and get all over the bridge pilings on the Destin bridge. I mean sometimes there are probably 8 boats tied up and guys on the pilings and the Coast Guard station is right there, I've had the Coast Guard drive by me while i was fishing on the piling. I'm not saying it is legal or illegal, just that they let everyone do it on the Destin bridge.


----------



## SwivelTitz

nice job man.. a couple years back me and a few friends used to hit the same area in a canoe and rape em everytime, got caught by the fwc twice within 6 months with no ticket given either time... sux you had to get one, but nice mess o meat either way


----------



## lsucole

I don't know any of those guys/gals, but I did idle by them and saw one of them pull up a sheep. They were all tied up behind the pilings and fishing off of the top of them. I even asked if they were using fiddlers or shrimp and they told me fiddlers.


----------



## Donnie24

lsucole said:


> I don't know any of those guys/gals, but I did idle by them and saw one of them pull up a sheep. They were all tied up behind the pilings and fishing off of the top of them. I even asked if they were using fiddlers or shrimp and they told me fiddlers.


Not trying to be rude or start an argument, but i don't really get what are you trying to say?


----------



## submariner

he was confirming that you were there and catching fish and that you friendly enough to answer a question IE being supportive


----------



## lsucole

Donnie ,I wasn't trying to say or imply anything. Earlier in the post some people questioned the validity of the pictures of the fish. I am just saying that I actually saw them catch one.


----------



## KaylaH13

lsucole said:


> Donnie ,I wasn't trying to say or imply anything. Earlier in the post some people questioned the validity of the pictures of the fish. I am just saying that I actually saw them catch one.


Oh alright man haha thanks.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Redtracker said:


> Is it me or did i miss something in English Grammer class about the use of "an"....


I see that quite a bit in other places and wonder about it too. I've wondered if people do it because it helps them type faster, or if they think it is proper usage. I admit that I had noticed it in this thread before you mentioned it. It doesn't bother me, but occasionally makes me curious when I see it.

As for the sheepshead report. It has motivated me to start looking for some fiddler crabs _*an*_ oysters.  Are people buying oysters for bait or getting them from pilings and other places?


----------



## submariner

you can buy oysters pretty cheap at Joe Patt


----------



## Donnie24

You buy a 12oz containerof shucked oysters at joe patties for like 5.50$ , or 24oz for 15$ I got two 12oz when I went cause its like 2$ cheaper then buying 24oz. But I'd get fiddlers an oysters cause it seems like some spot they prefer other over one of them.


----------



## CCC

Excuse me for sounding stupid, never fished with oysters as bait, wouldn't they just slide off the hook ?


----------



## Donnie24

CCC said:


> Excuse me for sounding stupid, never fished with oysters as bait, wouldn't they just slide off the hook ?


No it's not as bad as you'd think you just use a peice like the size of nickel. Some people put them in a peice of panty hose so they can't steal it as easy.


----------



## Spearman13

Hell yeah… thats a good trip.


----------

